# massive catfish



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

look at the size of this catfish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry but that guy is alot more interesting looking
but that is one large mofo


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's HUGE.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what type of catfish is that?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> what type of catfish is that?
> [snapback]846344[/snapback]​


isent that an rtc


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> isent that an rtc
> [snapback]846346[/snapback]​


nope.


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

mekong


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I need to do something w/ my damn computer!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thanx for the ID. and mekongs get much larger than that









here is 2 pics large adults


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thanx for the ID. and mekongs get much larger than that









here is 2 pics large adults


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

that is not a mekong and they also dont get "larger" then that..

THat is brachyplatystoma Filamentosum. The Piraiba.


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sorry but that guy is alot more interesting looking
> but that is one large mofo
> [snapback]846334[/snapback]​


HAHAHAHAAH
I AGREE


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

The Piraiba is an impressive catfish! Where can people who have tanks keep them!?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow


----------

